# Well I am here



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

Well today I got the final papers in the mail. I have been going through this for a year and a half. I have already posted about my situation in the past and can do it again if anyone needs it. This is not what I wanted and not where I thought I would be at 31. I will never look back and wish I could to more to save it, I did everything I could, no doubt in my mind. I am having trouble looking forward though. Any thoughts.


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

striker711 said:


> Well today I got the final papers in the mail. I have been going through this for a year and a half. I have already posted about my situation in the past and can do it again if anyone needs it. This is not what I wanted and not where I thought I would be at 31. I will never look back and wish I could to more to save it, I did everything I could, no doubt in my mind. I am having trouble looking forward though. Any thoughts.


31 is so young, you are lucky. You have the prime of your life ahead of you. You also have the gift that there is no doubt in your mind that you did all you could do to "save" it. Congratulations.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Ditto.

Probably not a lot of consolation but if there is such thing as a perfect divorce yours is it. You are old enough to know what you want and be in a good place; you are young enough to still start a family with someone without being in a rush and don't have any from your relationship that have to be integrated into a new family situation. And you can move forward with a clear conscience.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

striker711 said:


> Well today I got the final papers in the mail. I have been going through this for a year and a half. I have already posted about my situation in the past and can do it again if anyone needs it. This is not what I wanted and not where I thought I would be at 31. I will never look back and wish I could to more to save it, I did everything I could, no doubt in my mind. I am having trouble looking forward though. Any thoughts.


2gals and Enjoli are spot on. My situation was a lot like yours. Got divorced two yrs ago at 30, no kids, tried to work it out, no dice.

It DOES get better. You WILL feel better.

Try to make some goals for yourself, things you want to do, places you want to see, pick up a new hobby, see old friends, visit your family, try a new restaurant, exercise.

Oh and...

Be KIND to yourself. 

The pain lessens with time.

Promise.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

It could be a lot worse. You could have married a crazy b*tch, and she used your kids as bait to eff with you for the next 15 years.

You get to move on, free and clear. You're a bachelor again. Live life, learn from the mistakes, and pursue your passions.


----------



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. As usual the four of you are right on. I definitely know that it could be worse. I got out of it well but it doesn't make it any easier to accept. Enjoli you really are full of wisdom thanks. Jelly I agree with your advice as well. I am going to Washington DC for the first time in November and have decided to get a lot better at snowboarding this year even if I am alone. I am just so tired of feeling empty, but I will never give up.


----------



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

I am not an optimistic person by nature. It would be easier if i was.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

striker711 said:


> I am going to Washington DC for the first time in November and have decided to get a lot better at snowboarding this year even if I am alone.


DC is my playground. So much fun stuff to do this time of year! Snowboarding will be fun.


----------



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

Jelly I am going to try and hit it all in four days, any advice or recommendations on where to go. 2gals I am trying, I think of all of the great things left and am happy for that, then somehow the bad creeps in.


----------



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nope I live in Oregon and snowboard on the west side of Mt. Hood. Three really awesome resorts with lifts, I can only afford one unfortunately. I am just going to visit DC to see the history of our country. If there was snow, I spose I could try a rail off of the white house but I doubt it, lol


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Striker, I can give you some fun trip ideas.



2galsmom said:


> You go snowboarding IN D.C.? I am intrigued.


You can't snowboard in DC. I was just wishing him a fun time wherever he does go.

Do you live in DC 2galsmom? I am intrigued.


----------



## striker711 (Nov 8, 2012)

Jelly I love aviation so I was planning on going to both aviation museums, the Washington monument, Lincoln memorial, and the various walls. Anything else I must see?


----------



## grainofsalt (Oct 6, 2013)

Ya buddy! I am like you, in my 30's, and got my azz served really early on a Saturday morning about a month ago.

That's the last thing I was expecting hung over on my weekend sleep in day... A knock on the door at 7:00 AM. I was served

However, I wasn't completely surprised either... It was just a matter of time.

Remember, live no regrets! We are whom we are, and we do what we do. If one things fails, and you've done all you can to fix it but cannot, there is only one thing to do... Cut your losses and focus on the future.

Focusing on the past leads to negativity and even depression...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

striker711 said:


> Jelly I love aviation so I was planning on going to both aviation museums, the Washington monument, Lincoln memorial, and the various walls. Anything else I must see?


Def hit the National Air and Space Museum. PM me when you get closer to your trip and I'll tell you some places.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

2galsmom said:


> and alas never achieved my dream of having a mid-Atlantic horse plantation and dinners in Georgetown. I look forward to taking my 2gals there someday.


That sounds lovely!


----------

